# What is the best Thera band alternative?



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

What in your opinion is the best alternative thera band


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would have to say golds gym green from walmart


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Natural pure medical grade latex .


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can you get surgical latex of ebay


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Simple Shot sells various thickness of Hygienic Latex. Guaranteed fresh and at a very good price.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Doesit shoot as fast as Thera band


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

What?!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i`m with shew97 , walmart green works just fine if i run out of thera band gold ( stores just down the street) . and after the harry reid attack i`m kind

of scared of tbg .....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tom Stevens said:


> Doesit shoot as fast as Thera band


Most certainly! I actually prefer it.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Tom I have some of the 0.4 latex from simpleshot and it is fantastic. PM me your address and I will send you a sample so you can try it out yourself.

Clint


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup latex ferser.

Simple shot sells both theraband and latex, and they do ship overseas. It might be a bit higher cost with the shipping and all, but you know you got the good stuff either way you go, thera or latex.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tom Stevens said:


> Doesit shoot as fast as Thera band


About 10 % faster


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

fSimpson, don't worry about TBG, it's fine, the issue with Reid didn't have anything to do with TBG breaking, it flew out of his grip and smacked him in the face (eye). It was the clutz factor and not TBG's issue. So don't be afraid to use TBG or any other good elastic.

Alternative? I was shooting four of my SSs today, one had Alliance Sterling big ole wide rubber bands that shoot as well as an equal width of TBG. They are harder to pull and are thicker and actually have more power and also more velocity (since they have more elastic due to thickness) than the equal width of TBG. A friend bought me 2 boxes of 80 for ten USD each box at Walmart. I've not had the honor of trying Gold's Gym green but everyone says it's good elastic. Competitors I've noticed in photos of meets often use Simple Shot's natural latex...a bit more zing for a given dimension of it. LOL, condoms, supposedly natural latex, have been known to work for slingshots albeit bulky...but does not take the risk out of "shooting". I think latex bands or tubes last longer than anything else... correct me if I'm wrong fellas.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

fSimpson, don't worry about TBG, it's fine, the issue with Reid didn't have anything to do with TBG breaking, it flew out of his grip and smacked him in the face (eye). It was the clutz factor and not TBG's issue. So don't be afraid to use TBG or any other good elastic.

i was just kidding chuck ---------


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

WillSCatapults said:


> Slingshot Forum Moderators Deleted this post.


I put this because I did not like the post that I posted


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah! since you used the past tense of delete, deleted, that indicates a mod deleted your post..a quirk of English...tenses mean different things. What you meant to say was "Moderators, delete this post".

For newer members, since we're on this subject as a splinter off the Theraband topic, if a moderator deletes a post usually, not always, they send a PM stating why so as to guide us in the future of what sort of post is permitted and what is not to prevent future issues so as to keep the forum a happy respectful family oriented web site.


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, now I have deleted some posts, 5 at the OP request, mine, and the one quoting mine.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Love how every post suddenly becomes a commercial


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Servus ud Hallo,

Kintex.de






In Europe, the price-performance ratio, Kintex fully OK!
-
But do not Golden, see other clips ...... in the channel.
-
Whether there is a band in the US, or somewhere else? I do not know, just ask again ....
Even the color of the bands is great .... but a good speed if you choose the right length. Two to three times after binding, is not a problem with the charge that I have here ....
-
Greeting


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

unkraut said:


> Servus ud Hallo,
> 
> Kintex.de
> 
> ...


----------



## stuticius (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been using golds gym red from wallyworld it was in a 3 pack with blue and purple the package says red is .055 blue is .045 and purp is .034 thickness. Anyone's else try these before? I've only used bigbox tubes theraband green and office rubber so I don't have the best reference to tbg or dankung tubes but the red bands pack a punch!


----------



## stuticius (Oct 18, 2015)

Sry was .55 red .45 blue and .30 purple


----------

